# Site needed for visit to O2 arena



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Going to an event in the O2 Arena in August, planning on going in the motorhome and spending a few days in/around London.

Where to stay?

I was thinking Abbey Wood CC Site - is this reasonably near the O2 by public transport (how long would it take to get there)?

I don't know much about the LEZ and Congestion Charges - would these be applicable if going to Abbey Wood?

Thanks


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Hezbez

Abbey Wood is the nearest campsite to the 02. I dont think there is a direct link from Abbey Wood to the 02 however you can do it by bus in about 40 minutes. (You need to change). Or a short walk and then one bus.

Its just over 6 miles if you are fit 
  

No congestion charge in Abbey Wood and no LEZ at the moment (Coming in 2012) 

Sonja


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You can get a South Eastern train from Abbey Wood station to Charlton station (4 stops / 12 minutes) and from there a bus to North Greenwich. O2 website says "Southeastern runs services to Charlton train station. Turn left out of the station and catch 486, 472 or N472 buses to North Greenwich, taking you approximately 10 mins to reach the front door of The O2."


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What about Mossford Green Nursery? its near the M25,M11 junction. Theydon Bois central line tube station is around a mile away which takes you directly to Stratford station, change there to the Docklands light, and that takes you to North Greenwich right outside the O2. 

Its a new CCC CS so you have to be a member, around £12 a night I think. And its outside the LEZ
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=6074

Ian


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

park in sainsbury's car park about 10 min walk

joe


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I would advise against parking in the Sainsburys car park especially on a night when there is an event on at the 02. I have had trouble parking my car in there durig the day when I was only shopping in the store.

Sonja


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone- think I'll go with Abbey Wood.

Just before I book - can someone confirm that my motorhome will not be subject to any LEZ or congestion charges please?
Living up here in the sticks I don't much about how these charges work. (I thought everything inside the M25 was in a chargable area).

We have a 2007 2.2litre X250.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hezbez

I can confirm that Abbey Wood is most definately not in the congestion Zone and that you will not be subject to the LEZ (If your van is gong to be subject to it) until January 2012. 

We live within 3 miles of the site and we will be subject to the LEZ afer January 2012 (We have a 2004 Hymber) but only because it is not under 3.5tonne we only live within 100 yards of where the LEZ finishes. In fact you will probably pass our house when you go to Abbey Wood Site.

Sonja


----------

